# Bayside Brewers Oktoberfest 2014



## SmallFry (12/8/14)

Willkommen!!!

Just an early shout out about the upcoming Bayside Brewers Oktoberfest competition for 2014.







This competition is open to amateur brewers in all states of Australia, and is focused on the "German" styles of beer.

Get brewing now, so those lagers have plenty of time to reach their best.

Attached is the entry form
View attachment Oktoberfest 2014 entry.pdf


----------



## Grainer (12/8/14)

Im brewing a Munich Dunkel, A Maibock and one other thing for it !!


----------



## Truman42 (12/8/14)

I've got a smoked Rauchbier ageing right now which I hope will be perfect by then.


----------



## Wonderwoman (21/8/14)

A correction on the date - *October 4th, 2014* 






View attachment Oktoberfest 2014 entry.pdf


----------



## Grainer (21/8/14)

couldn't get my yeast so set back by 2 weeks


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (21/8/14)

I'm keen to enter. Putting on a Hefeweizen this weekend and it'll hopefully be carbed up in time.

Is it ok to mail entries to the nominated drop-off points?

I might be able to drop in on the day too. Will be visiting Vic then, and my folks still live on the Peninsula (my old stomping grounds)


----------



## Wonderwoman (29/8/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Is it ok to mail entries to the nominated drop-off points?
> 
> I might be able to drop in on the day too. Will be visiting Vic then, and my folks still live on the Peninsula (my old stomping grounds)


We won't be accepting entries on the morning of the comp, but you're welcome to mail the entries directly to me, or you can drop them off to my place (in Frankston) prior to the comp if that suits.

PM me and we'll sort something out.


----------



## Wonderwoman (29/8/14)

please note that we're also looking for judges and stewards for the comp see details below and please PM me if you want to help out


The competition is BJCP registered but non-BJCP judges are most welcome.
*Saturday 4th October - 11am Start *(Lunch provided)
*Hickinbotham Winery - 194 Nepean Hwy Dromana VIC* (Melway Ref: 160 K2)


*Category & Styles include*

*1. German Ales* - Hefeweizen, Dunkleweizen, Weizenbock, Altbiers, Kolsch
*2. Light coloured lagers* - German Pilsner, Munich Helles, Dortmunder Export
*3. Dark coloured lagers* - Schwarzbier, Munich Dunkel, Oktoberfest, Vienna Lager, Rauchbier
*4. Bocks* - MaiBock, Traditional Bock, Dopplebock, Eisbock

If you have a preference for a beer style please let me know, and I shall do my best to allocate you in that category.

Cheers

Pauline
Bayside Brewers


----------



## Yob (31/8/14)

I chucked this event in the Calender so it'll show up close to the date..


----------



## Grainer (1/9/14)

Unfortunately I will be cutting it very fine with only a week of lagering  I guess it will come up in the critique


----------



## pressure_tested (5/9/14)

So what goes down on either day?
Public sort of party and judging on Saturday
award announcements on Sunday?

Which day is best to come to as an entrant?


----------



## bullsneck (5/9/14)

Saturday is competition day. Come along if you want to judge/steward.
Sunday is the public day. Plenty of German beer, food, music and lederhosen.


----------



## Yob (5/9/14)

The food is divine, the missus and I had a fantastic time last year, will be hoping to repeat this year + bub


----------



## Trevandjo (6/9/14)

Noob question.

What do I write in the bottle ID section of the entry form?


----------



## Black n Tan (6/9/14)

If you have a label attached to the lid with a personal identification eg. GM IPA, I typically write that in the bottle ID section.


----------



## Truman42 (6/9/14)

Yob said:


> The food is divine, the missus and I had a fantastic time last year, will be hoping to repeat this year + bub


+1. Food is great and so is the beers. My missus cant wait to go again this year.


----------



## Wonderwoman (25/9/14)

reminder that entries are due by 12 pm this Saturday at the usual drop off locations


----------



## NealK (27/9/14)

You weren't joking about 12pm!
I got to G&G at 12.25 and you had already collected the entries from there.
Are there any other ways to get a couple of entries to you? I am hoping to be there on the day but I am waiting to hear if the club (Westgate Brewers) have a bus organised.


----------



## Grainer (27/9/14)

Got 2 in, but didn't get the last one in on time ..so didn't go to drop off..a shame


----------



## Grainer (27/9/14)

Id love to get one more in too


----------



## Grainer (27/9/14)

Can I bring it to the club night this week?


----------



## bullsneck (27/9/14)

@Grainer 
Check your emails. There you'll find your answer.


----------



## Grainer (27/9/14)

DOH..


----------



## NealK (28/9/14)

NealK said:


> You weren't joking about 12pm!
> I got to G&G at 12.25 and you had already collected the entries from there.
> Are there any other ways to get a couple of entries to you? I am hoping to be there on the day but I am waiting to hear if the club (Westgate Brewers) have a bus organised.


BUMP


----------



## GalBrew (5/10/14)

Any results from the comp?


----------



## Wonderwoman (5/10/14)

The results will be announced at 3pm today, and posted online after that.


----------



## Grainer (5/10/14)

Peoples Choice=
1st Bayside Brewers - German Pilsner, Bryce
2nd Bayside Brewers - Munich Dunkel, Bradon 
3rd Bayside Brewers - Oktoberfest Marzen, Jethro


----------



## Wonderwoman (5/10/14)

congratulations to all the place getters, and thanks to everyone who entered

German Ales:
1st - Bryce Van Denderen
2nd Bryce Van Denderen
3rd Darren Piasente

Pale Lagers:
1st - Mikko Pludra
2nd - Craig Tabb
3rd - Adam Galle

Dark Lagers:
1st - Neal Kavanagh
2nd - Troy Poulier
3rd - Darren Piasente

Bocks:
1st - Matt Hevern
2nd - Matt Hevern
3rd - Mikko Pludra

Champion Brewer: Bryce Van Denderen - 1 first (133 points) 1 second (123 points)
runner up - Matt Hevern - 1 first (130 points) 1 second (116 points)

Champion Beer - Mikko Pludra -pilsner (135 points)

Best Novice - Troy Poulier

please note that the people's choice results above are only for the beers served on Sunday.

I will upload the full results soon.


----------



## 431neb (5/10/14)

Congrats to all the place-getters. Bryce is the Yoda of craft beer!

Thanks very much to the Committee for all their hard work to make the event run so well. Much respect to everyone at Hickinbothams especially Cameron who works his butt off to make this happen every year. I also noticed Frank and Peter slaving away over two days without complaint.

Great fun and really excellent beer.


----------



## NealK (5/10/14)

Woohoo, I am over the moon with a 1st in dark lagers. 
Wish I had been there today but I don't think my liver could have coped after such a big day yesterday.
A massive thank you to everyone involved, it was great to meet you guys yesterday.


----------



## Truman42 (6/10/14)

Congrats to the winners.

I was very excited to get best novice and 2nd in dark lagers with my smoked rauchbier. First time Ive won anything in a brew competition.

It was a great day and the missus and I had a good time there.


----------



## Grainer (6/10/14)

Truman said:


> Congrats to the winners.
> 
> I was very excited to get best novice and 2nd in dark lagers with my smoked rauchbier. First time Ive won anything in a brew competition.
> 
> It was a great day and the missus and I had a good time there.


Thank you to me then too :beerbang: .. I judged it.. it was a nice beer..congratulations


----------



## GalBrew (6/10/14)

Thanks to all the Judges/Stewards/Organisers etc. for putting the comp on, after doing Vicbrew for the last couple of years I appreciate the effort that goes into running these things! :icon_cheers:

Congrats also to all the winners and runners up.......and on that note I'll very happily take my 3rd place in Pale Lagers and bid you all good day!


----------



## darrenp (6/10/14)

Well that was a rather pleasant surprise with two third placings. Just checked the post to see how far off the comp was and didn't notice that the original post had the date as last years comp on the 19th. Certainly got me thinking something wasn't right when I saw my name there in the results.

So a big thanks to everyone involved and will try and get down next year. Sounds like it's a great weekend.


----------



## hoppinmad (6/10/14)

Will the full results be posted here?


----------

